# smartphones compatibility for the LG TV Remote App



## uttam88 (Aug 30, 2012)

Which model smartphones are compatible for the LG TV Remote App?


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 2, 2012)

I think all the smartphones are compatible with the LG TV Remote.Is there any specific brand you are asking about?


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Sep 3, 2012)

In addition to using LG Magic Motion Remote, you can use your smartphone as a remote - simply by installing a free app. The LG TV Remote app can be used on iPhone 4, iPhone 3G, all Android models (2.1 and above) and some Nokia models. You can even use it on iPad and iPod Touch.


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jitendra Singh said:


> In addition to using LG Magic Motion Remote, you can use your smartphone as a remote - simply by installing a free app. The LG TV Remote app can be used on iPhone 4, iPhone 3G, all Android models (2.1 and above) and some Nokia models. You can even use it on iPad and iPod Touch.



oh, never knew such a nice part of remotes. thanks for updating me Jitendra.


----------

